# Yall know me.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'm simple in my cookin. Reckon you could say I never got above my raisin. Cooked a pot of beans on the wood stove last night while it was snowin and fried up some canned side meat. Made a pan of corn bread and fried some cabbage. Well tonight I wanted a couple pure and simple bean samiches. Toasted the bread and put a bunch of butter on it and covered it wid beans. Nothing else to take away from the flavor.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Simple is always best.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

we had pintos,stewed cabbage,boiled potatoes,fried side meat,and corn bread last night!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

great stuff....


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Took a cheap pork "ham" and cooked it overnight. I shredded it in the morning and soaked it with my last bottle of home made BBQ sauce and took it in to work. One or the best I've had. We put the coleslaw on fresh buns and the pulled pork on top.... It was almost criminal it was so good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> I'm simple in my cookin. Reckon you could say I never got above my raisin. Cooked a pot of beans on the wood stove last night while it was snowin and fried up some canned side meat. Made a pan of corn bread and fried some cabbage. Well tonight I wanted a couple pure and simple bean samiches. Toasted the bread and put a bunch of butter on it and covered it wid beans. Nothing else to take away from the flavor.


Man! That sound fantastic!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ya'll wanna clue a korean in on what side meat is?


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

NTKG side meat is bacon that has not been cured.
WD hope ya ain't like my dad he'd go to the fridge and slice them beans cold and make a samich. I like my bean samich but like em warm.
O NTKG thats funny about not buying meat from the Asian market you sound like my wife.


----------

